# 7-19/20-2014 Overnite carp session



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Did an overnight carp session last night...drizzly, foggy, mostly windless, mosquito free, quiet...









Carp usually bite real well overnight but only managed 2 channel cats and one carp during hours of darkness. Lake was real calm.









Once it started to lighten up it was game on









2d carp caught...









3d...









By around 9:00 a.m the bite stopped with a final tally of 8 carp and several channel cats. The first fish I ever caught from this place was a 23+ but, in the 4 subsequent trips I've not caught anything over 15 lbs...lots of fun none the less...they still put up an awesome fight and made for a most enjoyable (nice and quiet) 17 hour trip. See y'all on the bank.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Nice work. 

Any size to the cats?


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

BottomBouncer said:


> Nice work. Any size to the cats?


Not this time...anywhere from <1 to 3 lbs. There was a blue caught by a cat angler, went 7 lbs. The smallest one I caught took a 2 16mm boilie rig. LOL


----------

